# AVN and AVS Techs



## Klinkaroo (2 Oct 2007)

I currently in the Navy Reserves and am really thinking of transferring to the reg force as ether an AVN Tech or AVS Tech. Both my parents we're in the airforce (Mom was a MSE OP and Dad a Firefighter) so I got a lot of information from them but thought I would ask a few more detailed questions here since they have been out for 5 years now.

First Question
I am fully bilingual (French and English... Gotta love being a military kid)... What are my chances of getting Bagotville as a posting? It's only 5 hours from home...

Second Question
What are the average working hours when qualified?

Third Question
Is there many opportunities for deployment?

Fourth Question
How to quarters work when you are on a long course (like 6 months I think it is for AVS but I read some things and think it's now 12 or 16 months)? Do you get you're own room or are you 2 or 4 to a room? Can I bring my laptop? And do they allow you to bring your personal vehicle?

Hope I can get some awnsers thank you

BTW Last Question
Are you having fun in the trade?


----------



## navymich (3 Oct 2007)

Klink, check out this sub-board  Maintainer's Bench.  There are some threads within it on both AVS and AVN that should answer most of your questions.

BTW, I also did a CT from NavRes, so if you have any questions on the process itself, feel free to PM me.  There is lots of info on the boards here about CTs too, but if you have anything NavRes specific, just let me know.


----------



## cp140tech (3 Oct 2007)

Klinkaroo,

  It's tough to say where they'll post folks at any given minute.  I'm sure a willingness to go and a bilingual profile would certainly help your chances of getting Bagotville.  It's always tough to predict what the career shop is going to do, for me anyways.
  I can only speak for the Aurora fleet, but you put in an 8 hr day under normal circumstances.  There are days that run longer, and days that are shorter.  If you're away from base on TD or whatnot, it can make for way more work, or really easy days.  It all depends on how well the planes are behaving.
  Opportunities for deployment are dependant on fleet and your particular skill set and quals. We get a good number of short trips within North America, and a few that run a bit farther out.  Generally if you stick up your hand and make yourself available for trips, they will come your way. There are a fair number of older guys who are not really interested in TD's anymore unless it's necessary.
  I've been out of the training system too long to accurately answer any questions in that area.
  Talk to people who do both jobs, and in differing fleets and specialties if possible.  Go with the trade that you think will suit you and I'm certain you'll be happy with your choice.  There are plenty of opportunities for advancement and specialty training.  We've got it pretty good.
  feel free to pm me with any specific questions, good luck.


----------



## belka (3 Oct 2007)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> First Question
> I am fully bilingual (French and English... Gotta love being a military kid)... What are my chances of getting Bagotville as a posting? It's only 5 hours from home...



Chances are good. But they might look at it this way....you want the fighters.....you get Cold Lake.



> Second Question
> What are the average working hours when qualified?



I've had shifts that lasted as long as 10-11 hours and as short as 4 hours. Pay is the same regardless.



> Third Question
> Is there many opportunities for deployment?



Yes, there are many opportunities, it is only a matter of time. You are basically deployable after you get your servicing quals.



> Fourth Question
> How to quarters work when you are on a long course (like 6 months I think it is for AVS but I read some things and think it's now 12 or 16 months)? Do you get you're own room or are you 2 or 4 to a room? Can I bring my laptop? And do they allow you to bring your personal vehicle?



Can't speak for Kingston, since I've never been, but in Borden you are likely 2-3 to a room and you can bring your laptop and I highly advise you to bring a car, if you want off base that is.




> BTW Last Question
> Are you having fun in the trade?



I have fun and love my job when I get to fix airplanes. The fun ends when I get retarded duties that have to do with my squadron or my trade or the Air Force for that matter.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (3 Oct 2007)

If you end up working on maritime helicopters then you can look forward to some sea time. It's your chance to get out and socialise with the sailors


----------



## Klinkaroo (4 Oct 2007)

How long would it take to become fully qualified and be able to go to either CFS Alert or Afghanistan?


----------



## cp140tech (4 Oct 2007)

As of right now, unless you're with the UAV's or transport group, I don't think you'd have much luck getting to Afghanistan with a 500 series trade.  I'm not sure how often guys are up in Alert.  
People are getting qualified on the 140 fleet much more quickly in the AVN trade than in the past.  Within a year of getting on base, techs have completed on type training, received their QL5, and have their "Performance of Maintenance" quals granted.  Which basically means you are employable and can sign for the work that you do, you still need a level A tech(4 yrs exp) to release the maintenance action.
I think you'll see more and more trips up north as time goes on, but again it depends on the fleet.  For us, people are useful and deployable for the most part once they have their POM, so about 1 year after getting to the base.  I have no idea how long the other fleets take for new folks to get up to speed.


----------



## pteosborne (4 Oct 2007)

CP140tech,
How do you get selected for UAV's? Or is that more of a comox thing?


----------



## Klinkaroo (4 Oct 2007)

Same question here...


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (4 Oct 2007)

UAV's is tachel. There is technician here in Comox taking the UAV course, but they are on standby. So yes it is possible, but from what I've seen so far, one went to afghanistan (AVN) and the other was posted to Goose Bay and once posted he started his UAV training.


----------



## cp140tech (4 Oct 2007)

As stated, I think Tac Hel owns it.  They ask for volunteers now and again, at least one guy from Greenwood went that route.  I believe the criteria was to be a Cpl and have your 'A' levels on whatever type you were employed on.  It's something you can make your chain aware of if that's where you'd like to end up.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (5 Oct 2007)

Thats right, if intesrested in UAV's let your C-O-C know and also your ETO.


----------



## Klinkaroo (6 Oct 2007)

Couple little questions here...

First off
1) Does anyone know when the next QL3s start?

2) I heard that they only come around once a year... So if they start before I finish my CT what would I do until the next course starts? PAT Platoon?

3) How is the course compared to BMQ? I know it's easier since we can go out at night and weekends and stuff but is it like all the time drill and inspections every two days and things like that or is it more relax so we can study instead of trying to get that last god darn wrinkle out of our shirt...


----------



## aesop081 (6 Oct 2007)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> but is it like all the time drill and inspections every two days and things like that or is it more relax so we can study instead of trying to get that last god darn wrinkle out of our shirt...



You should be able to do both.  I fail to see the problem there.


----------



## pteosborne (10 Oct 2007)

When i was in borden they were starting Avn courses every month or so.


----------



## Klinkaroo (10 Oct 2007)

One question I completely forgot to ask is... What is the average class size? Is there a good teacher to student ratio? Do we do alot of classroom or will they get us on some more pratical... I have a heard time understanding stuff in a classroom but can learn stuff one shot when I get my hands on it...


----------



## pteosborne (18 Oct 2007)

AVN class size is usually 16 but they did try 32 once and ended up splitting them up.
For learning you start in class for a couple of weeks then apply the knowledge for a couple weeks of practical.
(Common-Core is all classroom. apx.3 months long when I went thru)  :crybaby:


----------



## Klinkaroo (18 Oct 2007)

Ok thanks


----------



## ptesmoke (31 Oct 2007)

hi everyone, i hope i started this in the right section.  anyways, i just finished POET, and waiting for my ql3,, i just wanted to find out if anyone knows how long the avs ql3 course is in shearwater? im in borden right now and have a pmq with my wife, im just curious if they decide to send me to shearwater if theyll move us again. thanks for any helpful input! time to go chk out the rest of this site.

thanks

-ptesmoke


----------



## navymich (31 Oct 2007)

ptesmoke said:
			
		

> hi everyone, i hope i started this in the right section.  anyways, i just finished POET, and waiting for my ql3,, i just wanted to find out if anyone knows how long the avs ql3 course is in shearwater? im in borden right now and have a pmq with my wife, im just curious if they decide to send me to shearwater if theyll move us again. thanks for any helpful input! time to go chk out the rest of this site.
> 
> thanks
> 
> -ptesmoke



Welcome to the site.  While you are checking the rest of it out, be sure to note the "search" function.  Typing in "AVS" will lead you to many topics on the trade and you should find lots of information including the answers to most of your questions and concerns.


----------



## navymich (31 Oct 2007)

As well, here is some great reading material typically provided by the site's mods after an initial post such as yours:



> Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.
> 
> *Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html
> 
> ...


----------



## ptesmoke (31 Oct 2007)

ok well, yes i did search, but all results were too old. from what ive heard here on base theyve changed the length of the course in shearwater and rumour is borden isnt doing it anymore. was hoping someone could confirm.



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> As well, here is some great reading material typically provided by the site's mods after an initial post such as yours:



 : :boring:


----------



## Roy Harding (31 Oct 2007)

ptesmoke said:
			
		

> ok well, yes i did search, but all results were too old. from what ive heard here on base theyve changed the length of the course in shearwater and rumour is borden isnt doing it anymore. was hoping someone could confirm.
> 
> : :boring:



ptesmoke:

You may think airmich was being silly  : and boring you  :boring: , but I STRONGLY suggest you take the hint.

I won't bother re-posting the suggested reading scenario - airmich has already done more than enough to point you in the right direction.

This thread has been merged.


Roy
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Sparkplugs (12 Nov 2007)

I think I can help with some of this.

The AVN course is currently 13 months including common core (a common knowledge course that all of the 500-series trades have to take.)  They are trying to further reduce it.  All of the course going through now, are anywhere between 12 and 18 months.  I am on one of the first 13 month courses, we're a pilot course, so there's a lot of experimenting with us.  

The class sizes are now 20 students.  It was hard enough having enough practical training aids for 16 students, 20 is making sure that you spend a lot of time sitting on your rear in a canteen.  There are worse things though, like spending 18 months on course.

We have a dress inspection every tuesday morning, and a room inspection every friday.  The room inspections can be pretty similar to the ones you have in St Jean.  If you're lucky, you end up in a 2-person room.  If you're not, 4 people in the same sized room.  Sometime in your course, if there's room, you may be moved to a mod.  These are 2-person rooms, but you're also sharing 1 washer and 1 dryer with 20 people.  

There are currently 260 AVN's in training right now in Borden.  It makes for a looooong tuesday morning inspection when only 1 Sgt shows up!

At the start of the course, it is 90% classwork... as you get more and more into training, it becomes close to 50/50.  The passing mark for the exams is 70%.  You will have time to study, but being on course is no excuse for not being up to par for inspection.  There are tons of us who find time to study, clean, and go to the H-Club on thursday nights, hehe.  Your time is your own after class, but you are expected to meet the standard.  If you fail tests, you may be recoursed after 1, or you may get more chances... Depends on how much effort you're putting in and how the staff sees you as a student.  Better not to fail, I've seen too many recourses here.  We've got one guy in our class who has been here over 2 years now, and on 4 different courses.

I'm less than 3 months away from graduating my avn course here.  Feel free to ask anything you might want to know, and I'll see if I can get your questions answered.


----------



## pfl (22 Jul 2008)

Hey there

if your course is a pilot one, would that mean that all other classes are the 18 month version, and therefore still recognized by Transport-Canada? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sparkplugs (22 Jul 2008)

pfl said:
			
		

> Hey there
> 
> if your course is a pilot one, would that mean that all other classes are the 18 month version, and therefore still recognized by Transport-Canada?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Nope, any courses now are all the shortened ones.  Ours was an in-between, and it was the second last one that Transport Canada recognized.  Any course since Feb 2008 is now the shorter one, and no longer a college equivalent.  Besides, it's not exactly an honorable thing to be using the CF just to get yourself a college education and then skipping out to use it civvie side as soon as you can.  Why don't you just pay for the college yourself if you want to do it as a civilian?


----------



## belka (22 Jul 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Besides, it's not exactly an honorable thing to be using the CF just to get yourself a college education and then skipping out to use it civvie side as soon as you can.  Why don't you just pay for the college yourself if you want to do it as a civilian?



Why not? Once your first contract is up, you don't have to sign anything after.


----------



## Sparkplugs (22 Jul 2008)

NINJA said:
			
		

> Why not? Once your first contract is up, you don't have to sign anything after.



No, you don't have to, but what's the point of getting an education, using it for 5 years, and then quitting the forces, and having to do the course all over again civvie side?


----------



## belka (22 Jul 2008)

Well there's no point now.


----------

